# Storing whetstones stones ?



## Star (Nov 27, 2018)

I recently purchased a set of Naniwa Pro stones and got into sharpening. 

After my first sharpening session I left the stones to dry (what I thought was touch dry) and then placed them back in their cardboard boxes they came in, and stored everything in a plastic seeled box.

A month later there was Mould on at least the flattening stone box and very slight dampness on the others. Obviously the stones, although touch dry, had retained their moisture.

So how do you store whetstone?


----------



## Knife2meatu (Nov 27, 2018)

Store them however you want, just let them dry out first.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 27, 2018)

I store mine in a plastic shoebox, with wooden spacers to lift them off the bottom:


----------



## Grunt173 (Nov 27, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I store mine in a plastic shoebox, with wooden spacers to lift them off the bottom:


My cats would knock them over in a hurry.I dry mine on a rack laying on their side so air can travel completely around them. They are up high and out of the way.When they are completely dry,I sometimes put them back in their boxes and store them that way.I might let them dry for as long as a week to be on the safe side.
Hey,what's that big red stone next to your Gesshins?


----------



## inferno (Nov 27, 2018)

I stack mine on top of each other in a cabinet over the kitchen counter. 
I have 1 stack of coarse stones and one stack of fine stones. fine begins at 2k.
And also I let the stones completely dry before I stack them. but all my stones are pretty fast drying though.


----------



## KCMande (Nov 27, 2018)

When mine aren't soaking waiting to be used they are drying on a half sheet pan and a rack until I'm certain they are dry or packed in a fish tub with side towels for extended storage or travel.
I've seen people use pelican cases for storage but I don't own anything that deserves a case that expensive


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 27, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> My cats would knock them over in a hurry.I dry mine on a rack laying on their side so air can travel completely around them. They are up high and out of the way.When they are completely dry,I sometimes put them back in their boxes and store them that way.I might let them dry for as long as a week to be on the safe side.
> Hey,what's that big red stone next to your Gesshins?



It's a King 800.


----------



## Grunt173 (Nov 27, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> It's a King 800.


Copy Cat..


----------



## LostHighway (Nov 27, 2018)

Get one of those expanding pan lid holders and let them dry in that on their sides for at least a week, depending on the ambient humidity. Then move the stones to a plastic container with some holes drilled in it near the bottom and at the top or upper sides. I avoid cardboard storage unless I'm 100% certain the stones are totally dry but I do save the boxes.


----------



## dafox (Nov 27, 2018)

I live in Colorado, no humidifier in my house. I air dry mine on a dish rack for 24 to 48 hours then put them in a cardboard box with towels between them, the bottom layer are stones with bases and keep in a cabinet, Shaptons glass pro, Naniwas Chosera. No problems.


----------



## lzica369 (Feb 10, 2020)

Go to the dollar store and buy a Rubbermaid coasted wire dish strainer. It works perfect and I keep my naguras and slurry stones in the silverware bucket attached. I don’t know how to add a picture or I would.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 10, 2020)

@lzica369 welcome to the forum. Last post of this thread was in late 2018... Pretty sure he/she came up with a solution by now.


----------



## inferno (Feb 10, 2020)

i did too. i now have 3 stacks.


----------

